# the lowest tier, part 8 - to Dec 27



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the 123rd and lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers to the 119th tier, the next 14 works up three tiers to the 120th tier, the next 14 works up two tiers to the 121st tier, and the next 28 works up one tier to the 122nd tier. The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Dec 27, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Salonen: Homunculus for string quartet [2007]
Samazeuilh: Le Chant de la mer [1919]
Sánchez-Verdú: Paisajes del Placer y de la Culpa for large orchestra [2003]
Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979] 
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Scelsi: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Scelsi: Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)" [1956]
Schafer: Apocalypsis [1980]
Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8]
Schlünz: Light from the One for recorder and 17-string bass koto [2006]
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op. 113 [1952]
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie [1978]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schubert: "Der König in Thule" (The King in Thule), D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Schuman: Undertow [1945]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Schwanter: Piano Concerto #2 [2011]
Schwitters: Ursonate [1932]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate [1974]
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes [1918]
Searle: Symphony #2, op. 33 [1958]
Segerstam: Symphony #253 "Crazily alone at Christmas, but in the family of universes of sounds" [2011]
Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]
Shinohara: Alternance [1962]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Two Pieces for string octet, op. 11 [1925]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #2 [1937]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]
Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]
Smit, L: Concerto for Viola and Strings [1940] 
Smolka: My My Country [2012] 
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]
Spohr: Fantasie for harp in C minor, op. 35 [1807]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Stanchinsky: Nocturne [1908]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen [1914]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia: Simfonija orijenta (Symphony of the Orient) [1934]
Strauss, R.: Feierlicher Einzug der Ritter des Johanniter-Ordens (Fanfare for the Solemn Procession of the Knights of the Order of St. John [1909]
Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52 [1903]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]
Stucky: Symphony [2012]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Sullivan: Patience; or, Bunthorne's Bride [1881]
Sullivan: The Yeomen of the Guard; or, The Merryman and His Maid [1888]
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996] 
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]
Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]
Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]
Tanguy: Sénèque, dernier jour: concerto pour récitant et orchestre [2004]
Tcherepnin, A.: Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra [1953]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Eleven days to go .......


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nine days to go.....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+7
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]

+6
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]

+5
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]

+4
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]

+3
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Scelsi: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996]

+2
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Sullivan: Patience; or, Bunthorne's Bride [1881]
Sullivan: The Yeomen of the Guard; or, The Merryman and His Maid [1888]

Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]

+1
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schubert: "Der König in Thule" (The King in Thule), D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]

Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Four days to go....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Two days to go here, so I better get my vote in too!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7 (4) 
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]

+6 (6)
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]

Schwitters: Ursonate [1932]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]

+5 (7)
Sánchez-Verdú: Paisajes del Placer y de la Culpa for large orchestra [2003]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]
Scelsi: Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)" [1956]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]

Schuman: Undertow [1945]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]

+4 (8)
Schlünz: Light from the One for recorder and 17-string bass koto [2006]
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie [1978]
Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #2 [1937]

Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen [1914]
Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]

+3 (9)
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate [1974]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]

Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia: Simfonija orijenta (Symphony of the Orient) [1934]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]

+2 (10)
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scelsi: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Schubert: "Der König in Thule" (The King in Thule), D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Two Pieces for string octet, op. 11 [1925]

Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996] 
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]
Tanguy: Sénèque, dernier jour: concerto pour récitant et orchestre [2004]

+1 (11) 
Salonen: Homunculus for string quartet [2007]
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op. 113 [1952]

Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]

Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52 [1903]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851] 
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988] 
Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909] 
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]

+6

Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717] 
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943] 
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899] 
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]

+5

Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935] 
Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8] 
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]

Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942] 
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839] 
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]

+4

Samazeuilh: Le Chant de la mer [1919]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8] 
Searle: Symphony #2, op. 33 [1958] 
Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]

Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893] 
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5] 
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]

+3

Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715] 
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908] 
Schuman: Undertow [1945] 
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate [1974]

Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003] 
Stucky: Symphony [2012]
Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]
Tcherepnin, A.: Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra [1953]

+2

Schlünz: Light from the One for recorder and 17-string bass koto [2006] 
Shinohara: Alternance [1962]
Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]

Smit, L: Concerto for Viola and Strings [1940]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943] 
Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52 [1903]

Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946] 
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996] 
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]

+1

Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979]
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie [1978] 
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671] 
Segerstam: Symphony #253 "Crazily alone at Christmas, but in the family of universes of sounds" [2011]
Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]

Skempton: Lento [1990] 
Stanchinsky: Nocturne [1908] 
Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia: Simfonija orijenta (Symphony of the Orient) [1934] 
Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Time has been up here for almost a full day! I will tally the votes (in a few hours) and post the results in the main thread.


----------

